# Rutenspitze abgebrochen!



## Baddy89 (25. Juli 2004)

Hi,
habe gerade meine Spinnrute nehmen wollen auf einmal sehe ich, dass oben die Spitze abgebrochen ist 

Ist ne 2-teilige Steckrute, Mitchell Performance FX

Kann ich das umgetauscht bekommen?


----------



## RENEHH20 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

@Baddy89

Mir ist letzte Woche auch son Ding, passiert beim auswerfen brechen:c  mir doch glatt etwa 30 cm von meiner 2 teiligen Daiwa-Samurai ab. War natürlich mist, konnte deswegen nicht weiterfischen. Hab mit meinem Händler geschnackt, der wird die Rute einschicken. Das kommt auch darauf an wie alt die Rute ist und ob du noch Garantie auf den Blank hast. Wenn der Händler kulant ist berechnet er dir entweder nichts oder nur einen kleinen Betrag. Einfach mal probieren. Wenn alles nichts hilft musst du dir dann wohl oder übel ne neue zulegen, das hab ich nämlich auch gemacht weil ich zur Zeit keine weitere Spinnrute zur verfügung habe.
Viel Glück :m 

Rene


----------



## Baddy89 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

Hmmm habe die so 3 Wochen....

Also si nix mit Händler austauschen?? Muss man warten?


----------



## Schleuse (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

Hi Baddy,

  wenn es ein glatter Bruch ist, also ohne Ausfransungen, ist es ein Materialfehler. Den muß Dir der Hersteller/Händler ersetzen


----------



## RENEHH20 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

@Baddy89

Also nach 3 Wochen hast auf jedenfall nach Garantie das darf eigentlich nicht passieren. Auf alle gekauften Produkte mindestens 2 Jahre Grantie. Du musst auf dein Recht als Kunde bestehen und nach einer Ersatzrute fragen. Wenn dein Händler gut ist bietet er dir von allein eine an. Bei uns in Hamburg Angelsport Mohrenberg wollte mir sofort eine Ersatzrute geben, ich lehnte dankend hab kaufte mir aber eine neue. Mein Tipp schaue mal nach Ruten von Balzer (3Jahre Garantie) oder von Zebco (soweit ich weiß lebenslange Garantie).

Rene


----------



## Baddy89 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......also die is net beim angeln kaputt gegangen!

die muss zuhause irgednwie kaputtgegangen sein...kann man da was sagen, dass man es ersetzt bekommt??

habe die von fishermen partner


----------



## RENEHH20 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

@Baddy89

Ich glaube das fällt unter eigenes verschulden, eine Garantie tritt meiner Meinung nach nur ein wenn ein Materialfehler verliegt.

Rene


----------



## Baddy89 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

also bekomme ich nicht ersetzt?


----------



## Globetrotter (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

Hallo Baddy89,

wenns ein guter Händler ist probiert er es bei der Hersteller Firma zu tauschen.

Aber wie es bei Fishermens Partner läuft kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#c 


Gruss Globetrotter


----------



## RENEHH20 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

@Baddy89

Wenn du erzählst das sie dir zu Hause abgebrochen ist glaube ich nicht. Du musst halt sagen das ist dir beim fischen passiert. Desweiteren würde ich erwähnen das du dir diese Rute ausgesuchst hast weil du von der Qualität und dem Namen Mitchell überzeugt warst. 
Rene


----------



## Baddy89 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

Ja sehen die ent ob des so oder beim angeln passiert ist?


----------



## RENEHH20 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

@Baddy89

Das kann man teilweise bestimmt sehen.Die Nehmen das bestimmt genau unter die Lupe. Das ist schwer zu sagen ob das klappt wird. Vielleicht hast du Glück und du bekommst ne andere Rute. Aúf jeden fall würde ich  mich an deiner Stelle gleich morgen dahinter klemmen um die Sache möglichst schnell zu klären. Denn wenn die Rute im A... ist der kann nicht angeln und wer nicht angeln kann, kann auch nichts fangen.
Keep on fishing


----------



## Baddy89 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

Oh man mein Vater killt mich die hatte ich neu bekommen und selten gefischt. So schnell bekomme ich dann keine neue. Und am Freitag muss ich auf Jugendfahrt.


----------



## Baddy89 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

Ach übernimmt da die Haftplficht meines Vaters nicht die Angel?!

Wenn man irgednwie sagt, es ist durch einen Unfall passiert.


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

Mod-Modus aus:

Du brichst dir zu Hause die Spitze ab und willst nun einem Händler mit ner Reklamation kommen????

Zudem postest du es hier auch noch öffentlich???

Hab ich jetzt den Thread irgendwie falsch verstanden #c


----------



## angelcalle (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

Also ,ich würde die Wahrheit sagen beim Händler!! Wenn du da öfter kaufest und bekannt bist, dann wird der Händler dir bestimmt helfen. Ich hatte so einen Fall letzte Woche auch. Der Kunde sagte, da wäre wahrscheinlich einer draufgetreten. Das ist ehrlich!! Ich habe die Rute eingeschickt, dem Kunden aber gesagt, das ich nichts versprechen kann. Jetzt schaun wir mal.
Ehrlich währt meißtens am längsten. Die Hersteller sehen sowie so was Sache  ist. Also versuchen!!
Viel Glück
Calle

P.S. Wo ist die Rute denn gebrochen. Wenn nur die Spitze durch ist ,kann man doch einfach eine anderen Spitztenring darauf setzten.


----------



## hsobolewski (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

Mal kurz gesagt. Auch ich würde hier die Wahrheit sagen. denn man stellt ganz einfach fest ob es sich beim buch um einen Materialfehler handelt oder ob es durch einfaches unsachgemehses Behandeln pasiert ist.
Hier wurde unter anderen von einem glatten Bruch geredet. So einen schmarn habe ich in meiner ganzen Laufbahn als Rutenbauer noch nieh gehört. Ein glatter Bruch ensteht auch wenn man die Rute einfach unter den anderen Angelsachen liegen hat und durch öftere schläge einen Gefügebruch (Haarriss) erzeugt. Denn dies ist ein glatter Bruch. Auch durch stauchung pasiert dies ganz einfach. Dies vermute ich in diesem Fall sogar am ehesten. Die vieleich gut gemeinten Tips hier führen eher zu einer unkontrolierten verteuerung. Den bei unberechtigter Reklamation steht es dem Verkäufer zu die Unkosten in Rechnung zu stellen. Anderst sieht es aus wenn der Händler sagt das er es mal Probiert. Dann geht auch so manches auf kolanz. Bei mir hätte auf jeden Fall jemand schlechte Karten wenn ich nachher darauf komme das er mich linken wollte.


----------



## Bondex (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

Ihr redet alle von einer Umtsauschaktion obwohl wir hier doch in der Bastelecke sitzen. Wie wär´s mit selber reparieren??? Ne Spitze ist doch nicht so schwer wieder heile zu bekommen. Zur Not einfach einen neuen Endring drauf und fertig ist der Lack. :m


----------



## RENEHH20 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

@Bondex

Du magst zwar recht haben, das mit der neuen Spitze drauf und so... dann ist doch aber die Aktion der Spinnrute futsch, und ich finde an einer Spinnrute ist doch die Aktion das beste und wichtigste im Drill!!!!

Rene


----------



## Bondex (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

@RENEHH20 
ja wenn man einfach einen neuen Ring drauf macht dann ganz bestimmt. Aber mit einer kleinen Zapfenverbindung oder von hinten einschieben einer neuen Spitze fällt das kaum ins Gewicht. Meine Lieblingsforellen-Spinnrute (5-25 Gr.) ist mir auch mal abgebrochen. Mit der neuen Spitze (von hinten eingeschoben) ist sie jetzt sogar besser als vorher (finde ich jedenfalls). Meine kleine 4er Fliegenrute hatte eine Begegnung mit der Kofferraumklappe. Jetzt ist´s eine 3-teilige mit Zapfenverbindung aus Glasfaser (Vollmaterial). Sie ist jetzt 10 cm kürzer, wirft sich aber nicht schlechter als vorher und wenn ich es keinem erzählt hätte niemand hätte den kleinen »Unfall« bemerkt. Wer aber mit Reparaturen seiner Rute nicht zufrieden ist und wem sein Händler die Rute nicht umtauscht, der soll die kaputte Rute mir geben — ich freue mich über die Bastelarbeit. :m


----------



## Baddy89 (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

Also bin gestern hingegangen und habe gesagt, dass die zu Hause kaputt gegangen ist und er sagte kein Problem, die ist ja erst vor 3 Wochen gekauft worden. Dann hat er ein wenig geflunkert bei der Reklamation und nun bekomme ich sie kostenlos repariert. Er hätte mir auch nen Endring draufgemacht, aber ich will sie möglich so wie vorher. Also warte ich lieber 2-3 Wochen und bekomme sie wieder ganz


----------



## Bondex (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

@Baddy89 
na dann viel Glück das alles so wird wie Du es erwartest. Vielleicht tauschen die die Rute gegen eine neue. Wenn ja, paß auf das sie Dir kein Billligding andrehen.


----------



## tanner (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rutenspitze abgebrochen!*

zu Hause sind mir auch schon Spitzen abgebrochen-neue Rute ausgelegt-Schnur durchgefädelt-da hatte ich auf einmal einige cm in der Hand. kann auch nicht sein-


----------

